# Bessingham Manor, the end. April 13.



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2013)

We all know the history of this place now, so I'll spare the inane drivel. Suffice to say, the Manor is now a shadow of it's former self, the rooms razed and devoid of all that once made them interesting. Seems as though refurbishment is at hand. The pics......


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 7, 2013)

wonder what happened to the big bottle on the fireplace ?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> wonder what happened to the big bottle on the fireplace ?



All the stuff has been removed and burned outside.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2013)

No way! Loved that explore! 
Cheers for the update, and for sharing your lovely pics Shuck!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2013)

Gutting


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> No way! Loved that explore!
> Cheers for the update, and for sharing your lovely pics Shuck!


Thanks X alas she is no more!


----------



## wagg20 (Apr 7, 2013)

ah my fave manor house in Norfolk - like the shadow of the tree on the first shot btw


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 7, 2013)

shame that. 
still good explore, thanks for sharing


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 7, 2013)

nice pics. i never went, but watched the condition of this place worsen with every report. sad


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 8, 2013)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> nice pics. i never went, but watched the condition of this place worsen with every report. sad



Yes it is sad, but these things happen. It will be interesting to see what it's like when fully restored.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad i got to see it before it started to get striped out thanks for the update bud


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 8, 2013)

Shame to hear that, enjoyed my visit here, got to see a Barn Owl as well, thought we were going to fail to get in as well, Our entry was 'Interesting' to say the least


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 8, 2013)

alex76 said:


> Glad i got to see it before it started to get striped out thanks for the update bud



Same here, I had the privelege of visiting her many times obviously living less than an hour away. I'm sad to see it like this in one way, but very curious about what she'll look like once fully restored!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 8, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Shame to hear that, enjoyed my visit here, got to see a Barn Owl as well, thought we were going to fail to get in as well, Our entry was 'Interesting' to say the least



Ours was too! And believe it or not!, whilst were visited a barn owl perched on a nearby tree. How's that for coincidental.!!!


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats being stripped with speed......

Good to see her again!

Thanks....


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't panic people! All is not lost with Bessingham, the following post was added to a Bessingham thread 'over-the-water'



> Hi All,
> 
> As the new owner of Bessingham Manor, I want to say that it is nice that so many people have taken so much interest in the house but kindly request that you no longer visit.
> 
> ...



Personally I find it hard to argue with such a polite request and if I had any plans of visiting i would be happy to hold them off until renovation is complete.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 8, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Don't panic people! All is not lost with Bessingham, the following post was added to a Bessingham thread 'over-the-water'
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I find it hard to argue with such a polite request and if I had any plans of visiting i would be happy to hold them off until renovation is complete.



Wow that's great. At least we know she'll be looked after properly.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 8, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Don't panic people! All is not lost with Bessingham, the following post was added to a Bessingham thread 'over-the-water'
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I find it hard to argue with such a polite request and if I had any plans of visiting i would be happy to hold them off until renovation is complete.



Thanks for posting, I think I remember seeing that.
It was quite a polite request rather than screaming and stamping feet


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 8, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks for posting, I think I remember seeing that.
> It was quite a polite request rather than screaming and stamping feet



I have an awful lot of respect for that after the way it's worded. I'd love to go back and show the owner some shots of what she was like before and then have a look at after, with their permission. She's a beautiful building and deserves someone with the callateral, time, love and affection to put her back to her former glory.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 8, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> I have an awful lot of respect for that after the way it's worded. I'd love to go back and show the owner some shots of what she was like before and then have a look at after, with their permission. She's a beautiful building and deserves someone with the callateral, time, love and affection to put her back to her former glory.



Totally agree with that, I have received my fair share of stroppy emails from people who just 'dont get it', but every once in a while someone comes along to help restore some faith in the human race!

If you are local, why not pop down and see if you can get hold of the new owner, she sounds like she has alot of love for the place and may well be grateful of some old pics - she could put together some sort of 'restoration book' to track the place.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 8, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Totally agree with that, I have received my fair share of stroppy emails from people who just 'dont get it', but every once in a while someone comes along to help restore some faith in the human race!
> 
> If you are local, why not pop down and see if you can get hold of the new owner, she sounds like she has alot of love for the place and may well be grateful of some old pics - she could put together some sort of 'restoration book' to track the place.



I think I may, I've always liked the " before and after" theme.


----------



## Bessingham (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Bessingham Fans!

As the new owner of this wonderful house, I loved reading the above comments and I am very grateful! It is very tricky to address the subject of people coming onto the property who have in the past enjoyed exploring the house and feel as though they know it and it is indeed part of our heritage of which you all sound proud. We have had very mixed reviews from people who still want to come and access it as they have done before.

My husband and I stumbled across Bessingham and fell in love with her. Knowing that her destiny was to be pulled down, we felt compelled that we must save her and after a year long battle, she's now ours! Please do not be alarmed by the burning. Many things can't be saved but we are saving as much as possible. The bottle is safe by the way! All cleaned up! 

You are more than welcome to come and view post restoration and maybe also mid restoration by appointment only, once we can guarantee that it is safe. Work is beginning on the roof, which is rather unstable so we really can't allow anyone in who isn't working on the house. 

You must have popped in while we were out, but please if you could refrain from coming onto the property, we would be grateful. We are living in the caravans on site - (not the most comfortable, but it will be rewarding in the end) and I really can't guarantee what our dog will be like with strangers. My husband wanted to call him Black Shuck as we know the Norfolk coast well!

Not often a 'before and after' is achieved on these houses so hopefully this will be a very happy ending!

Thank you!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update Black Shuck.....Well it's nice to see the old place now has a sympathetic owner who will not pull it down after all. I always felt it could be restored, allbeit with a great deal of work and money. Sadly tho, it means my horror film I planned to make there with my daughter and her Uni friends , utilising the eerie bed in the ivy window attic will now not happen! Note to new owner: Was the plaster head bust still in place in the first floor corridor? I never mentioned it in the past incase the wrong people read about it and took it! Hope it was. Best wishes with your restoration and thanks to Black Shuck for the latest news of the place!


----------

